# .



## VenusInFurs (Apr 6, 2010)

.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fingers crossed you can start

you will probably get your meds when you actually start tx as in after your baseline scan. with iui you tend to have to call the day your af arrives


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Good Luck today, hope it all goes well for you xxx


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Emma & Cerys good luck for today xx


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

No news yet.  Stephanie didn't call back yesterday, I tried ringing her and the clinic but there was no answer.  Emailed this morning and phoned and she wasn't there.  Feel bad that I am bugging them, but I want to get it sorted, like a dog with a bone now!
Let me know how treatment planning goes, be really interested to hear the details.  Good Luck xx


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Glad that you're getting started.   that your cyst will be gone for you to start tx straight away.  I will pop on to the other thread.  I think that the donor you chose sounded lovely and will give you a beautiful baby.  My grandmother has three brothers, all over 6ft as was her father and she is 5''3!  So you never can tell.  It is a minefield with genetics.  My mother has blue eyes, my dad has brown eyes and I have green!
xxxx


----------

